# Ikan Koi > Apresiasi Ikan Koi >  HOSHIKIN Kohaku keeping Competition

## Robby Iwan

_Rekan2 anggota Forum,_

*Mohon maaf mau ngerepotin..,*

Ada 5 orang penggemar yg kebetulan sama2 beli kohaku hoshikin (nisai) ditempat yang sama dan waktu bersamaan.

Begini katanya "Karena kebetulan kami ber5 punya kolam yg ukurannya sama (20T)..maka kami sepakat untuk memelihara dan mempertunjukan kepandaian keeping koi kami 6 bulan yang akan datang di forum ini..,untuk dinilai hasilnya oleh para anggota forum KOIs.

Pengemar ybs mohon izin.. *6 bulan dari sekarang* atau tepatnya tgl.01 july 2008, agar bapak2 anggota forum.. menilai ikan mana dari 5 kohaku (gbr terlampir) yg overall beauty nya paling baik.

Terima Kasih sebelumnya dan mohon2 saran2 klo ada..



Dengan sengaja tdk diberitahukan ikan A/B/C/D/E milik siapa, supaya tdk ada KKN..  ::  

.

----------


## boby_icon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Davkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koilvr

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Robby Iwan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chester

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Robby Iwan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chester

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Robby Iwan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Robby Iwan

Saya sdh minta kepada pemiliknya hal2 yg dapat ,mempengaruhi hasil keeping 6 bulan kedepan a/l sbb:

1.Volume kolam.
2.PH air
3.Hardness
4.Media Filter
5. atau lain2 yg bisa menjadikan pembelajaran kepada kita semua..pls tambahin..

.

----------


## chester

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Gom 7rait

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Robby Iwan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SHOWAKU

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koilvr

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## showa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Sony Wibisono

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dattairadian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Robby Iwan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> Sementara ini yang menjagokan A = 2 ;B=2 ;C =3; D=4; E=0
> 
> wah bisa ngamuk sang pemilik ikan E..  , nanti diem2 dia taro di mud pond lagi.. sambil bergumam.."huh..liat nanti elu elu pada nyaho 6 bulan yg akan datang..  
> 
> .


Saya sarankan pemilik ikan E agar menarik diri dari kompetisi ini
Daripada duitnya dipake untuk traktir yang menang,
mending dipake buat beli Maruyama Showa  ::

----------


## SHOWAKU

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chester

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Coolwater

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Gom 7rait

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hankoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Robby Iwan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dattairadian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## karom

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## luki

> saya pilih *D*



Pak rudy...
tumben pilihan  kita sama....

saya juga dukung D

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hankoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hankoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## masterpizzkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koinia

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## beclge

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chris

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SUNU

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koinia

Wah Pak Sunu size24B apa nggak kekecilan?????? he......he......he...........

----------


## Robby Iwan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## paimo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chester

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## PutNus

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## steamkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## acceslist

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hankoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

> Originally Posted by rvidella
> 
> 
> Geh... nunggu kok protes sih Do. Bukannya protes harus bayar 1jt dulu?


kalo protes terbukti tidak usah bayar 1 juta hueheheehe

----------


## cantonguy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 3as

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## reza28

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Redanka

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## karom

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## karom

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Robby Iwan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Robby Iwan

Updated per hari ini hanya 3 hoshikin yang memberikan data terakhir.

*Hoshikin A*
Kiri, 49cm Jan 08 ; Kanan 58cm July 08 


*Hoshikin D*
Kiri, 47cm Jan 08 ; Kanan 58cm July 08


*HOSHIKIN E*
Kiri, 51cm Jan 08 ; Kanan 56cm July 08

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hankoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ronyandry

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## steamkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## irwhadi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Anggit

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

